# Datenbankzugriff



## Guest (23. Apr 2005)

Kann mir mal jemand ein Beispiel für einen ganz simplen Datenbankzugriff senden, damit ich mal bei den ganzen Treibeernamen, Verbindungsmöglichkeiten, Connections, ID´s und mySQL Müll noch mal irgendwann nen Durchblick bekomme??????

Bitte!!!!!!!!! Ich schreibe meine Prüfung am 20.05.2005 darüber und hab null Ahnung!!

_Roar: geht auch ohne fettschrift und großem titel_


----------



## Roar (23. Apr 2005)

hier ist ein beispiel: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529


----------



## DP (23. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte!!!!!!!!! Ich schreibe meine Prüfung am 20.05.2005 darüber und hab null Ahnung!!



soviel faulheit muss bestraft werden. viel spass bei der wiederholungsprüfung.


----------



## abollm (23. Apr 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> soviel faulheit muss bestraft werden. viel spass bei der wiederholungsprüfung.



Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lernen, denn das musst du wohl in den nächsten ca. vier Wochen kräftig, sofern du nicht die von DP erwähnte Wiederholungsprüfung anstrebst.

Lies soch einfach mal das erste angezeigte Posting hier im Forum _aufmerksam_ durch. Wenn du dann entsprechend handelst, bist du schon ein großen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Apr 2005)

Tssss

4 Wochen ist reichlich Zeit, da kannst du ja zwischendurch nochmal in Urlaub fahren

mach einfach das Java Tutorial durch, da kommt alles wesentliche vor

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/jdbc/index.html


----------

